# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 10 Gallon Tank.



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey there, here are some pictures of my 10 gallon tank. http://www.sinica.edu.tw/~cykao/ It's been re-setup for about 2 days. The only reason is that I want to switch to eco-complete. My former substrate is a 50/50 mix of Fluorite Red and Tahitian Moon sand. They were layered in my 10 gallon tank. However, the pH of my water goes up (6.5->7.2) in probably 24 hours after I change it. I don't understand why the water in my tank has a 7.2 pH. The ideal condition for my tank would be pH= 5.8 - 6.2, KH <=4, GH<= 2.
According to what the manufactures claim, neither of those substrates will affect pH. However, I don't have anything else in that tank except two driftwoods which should be acidic in tank. Still a long way to go. All comments are welcome!

[This message was edited by neokao on Mon August 18 2003 at 11:46 AM.]

[This message was edited by Robert H on Tue September 09 2003 at 12:12 AM.]


----------



## ShebaZa (May 20, 2003)

Oh this is pretty!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see it when it grows out some








What's the fluffy headed plant in the center/front? Tonina?

How would it look moving it to the right some to block the view of the equipment.

Save the Snails!


----------



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks ShebaZa. I will move some background plants to the right to get a better view. I will update the website maybe once a month. The plant you mentioned is Eriocaulaceae sp.
Please refer this website:http://home1.abchood.com/page2users/to/tonina/20032131518599001/index.htm for the names.


----------



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Update..Some more pictures of my 10 gallon tank. http://www.sinica.edu.tw/~cykao/ .check it out...I'd like to hear your comments.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a nice looking little tank! The Rams are particularly well suited for the feel of the tank. Their bright colors are a great accent to all the green and deeper red of the Nymphaea.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow..great job. I may just have to get some Dwarf cichlids for my 10gal as well.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats the light setup/brand in your tank ?

How much light do you have ?. I see your _Glossostigma elatinoides_ growing very vertically.

Good job.


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

What a beautiful 10. I really like how you have integrated the toothbrush into the aquascape.









I need to post some pictures of my 10. It has been set up for over a month and it isn't filling in nearly as nicely as yours. I guess that's what happens when you use mostly crypts and low light.

Well done!

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot for all the reply. Regarding the vertically growing Glossostigma elatinoides, that's a big problem to me. I really don't know how to improve it 'cause the lighting should be enough (Say...4.5W/G). The light setup/brand? I brought it from Taiwan. It's a 15w (NEC bulb 6500k) x3 system. It's much cheaper there. Less then $40 for the system including three bulbs.


----------



## ckhv420 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hello neokao,
I believe the glosso with eventially stay low over time if you keep on trimming them. Are you sure the Nymphaea won't be too large the a 10G? How about the right side of the tank?

Cheers,
ckhv420


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it's more a matter of how direct the lighting is. My glosso grew perfectly in a 90g with 2 96w bulbs, one directly over the foreground and the other over the background. The glosso was probably getting around 1.0w/g of good light, but it was directly overhead.

Can you move your lighting forward a little? That may help some.


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

i believe that the gloss in a 10g needs more light then when it in a bigger tank. i have never had any problem with them when i put them in 20g with 55w pc and 40w plant light. now i am putting them in my 10g tank with 48w pc in total. them don't grow as good as the one in 20g with lower light output. my oter plants are good, even all toninas.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

i love your tank. awesome work. very nice fish. hopefully 1 day i could get a pair.


----------



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions and comments. Regarding the glossos, I just moved my lighting forward a little and I hope it will help. Actually the tank is a jungle right now and I think it is time to do aquascaping stuff. Any ideas? Again, on this coming Friday (10/17), I will take some pictures and post them to my website.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

can i ask what fish you keep in there?

looks like apisto species along with german ram.
they are compatiable with each other?

im thinking of putting a pair of apisto species along with my german rams.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello, neokao, being a fellow Taiwanese American, I just wanna say your tank rocks for such a small size! And also I was wondering, concerning the lightings, do you really think it's a worthy investment to purchase one from Taiwan, with its cheaper prices than US and all? Because prices here are just too insanely expensive, IMO. I will probably go back next summer and so I am also considering the possibility. As well, don't you think the overseas do offer more varieties and bargains with everything fishy? Thanks for any opinions or suggestions you might have









Paul


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> The light setup/brand? I brought it from Taiwan. It's a 15w (NEC bulb 6500k) x3 system. It's much cheaper there. Less then $40 for the system including three bulbs.


WOW!!!!!!! Once again, it's me, Paul. Gosh, I didn't realize the price for the lighting was THIS CHEAP!!! I guess for sure I will get my lightings there then! In the mean time, I will just have to put up with the 30watt of my two fluorescent tubes in the 20-gal. No offense to any and every other fellow Americans, but don't you guys think the price we pay here for the lightings might just be a tad bit TOO high?(anybody also thinking about the price we pay for the music cd's? Point proven, period) I mean, some might say you get what you paid for; it's true sometimes. However, in Asia things are often much cheaper, but the qualities more than often are not the same; they are better! Anyhow, just a suggestion for those who might travel to Asia, particularly Taiwan and Singapore, get your fish gears there! But also, for those arguing for the sake of replacements versus price of tickets, yeah, I guess it only makes sense if you DO go there frequently







So, it all comes down to everyone's own situation.

Paul


----------



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Update...Some more pictures of my 10 gallon tank. http://www.sinica.edu.tw/~cykao/







Regarding the fish I have in this tank,there are 3 Apisto_Cacatuoides, 2 blue RAMs, 1 SAE, 1 apisto agassizi blue,and 1 Otocinclus affinis .They are doing just fine. I did move the lighting forward a little bit,and so far it did not help the glossos. They are terrible vertically growing.


----------



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Just in case that the former link does not work. You may try this one.







http://bioinfo.ucdavis.edu/~gcsat/aquarium/


----------



## marLe (Aug 23, 2003)

rams here in singapore are quite common, they have the balloon ram now..

same like a normail ram, but the shape of the body is like the balloon.
=p


----------



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Does somebody know the name of the plant in the left hand side? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Which one ?

green - Micranthemum micranthemoides "Pearlweed"

red - Nymphaea Lotus

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## neokao (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Jay. I meant the green one. I got one small piece of them for free in the begining. Now there are tons of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

_Micranthemum micranthemoides_ is gorgeous plant with plenty of potential. It will cover your entire foreground when used in highly lighted tank but if less light is present, it will spread vertically.

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Tank looks great.

You may want to start trimming the glosso down. Some mild trimming of the taller stems should encourage lower growth. I usually have a combination of high and low growth but a little trimming can straighten it out.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i'm taiwanese american too. hehe. i can't seem to find many people around my bay area who are interested in plants as i am. certainly no fish stores/plant stores


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

There are lots of active hobbyists in the Bay Area. Check out the San Francisco Aquarium Society for their events, auctions, and email list. Or try the SF Bay Area Aquatic Plant Society for open houses and events. There are some great stores that cater to us- like Albany Aquarium and Ocean Aquarium. IMO, this is a great, active area for people who share our hobby.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi scott, I appreciate your help, unfortunately, I do not have the time to go all the way to SF. You are lucky that you live so close. My life consists of waking up in the morning, going straight to work, and coming back at around 7 pm. Very tiring. I wish I could go to Albany but those are also far away. In the south bay, we get no help. particularly i don't know how people around my area deal with the ph of 8.0 and hardness of 10 GH, 10 KH. 

and dosing problems. sometimes when i dose, the plants actually turn paler (is that metal toxicity?)


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

How about the Silicon Valley Aquarium Society? Any closer? I'm sure someone there can recomend a store somewhat nearby.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone who lives in the South Bay of California know of any good stores that have a good selection of plants???

thanks Scott


----------

